
Traffic analysis WhatsApp's end-to-end encryption (2015) - whyagaindavid
http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Keeping-Tabs-on-WhatsApp-s-Encryption-2630361.html
======
axelfreeman
The core problem is now fixed. You can see if the conversation is encrypted or
not.

